# Logitech Club



## jds21 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Welcome to the Logitech Club*

Hey Guys,
*
Welcome to the Logitech Clubhouse... a place to talk all things Logitech *

- Speakers
- Keyboards + Mice
- Gaming products
etc...

http://www.logitech.com/

 Tell us what products you have and how much you love them because here at the logitech Club... we know that you can't beat logitech


- Feel free to post any thoughts and experiences with logitech products.

- News and reviews are welcome so feel free to write a review of any Logitech product. Comparisons of Logitech products against other brands are welcome also

- *If you would like any information or help with Logitech products, feel free to ask them here*

*CLUB RULES:*
This Club is for all users of Logitech to post their thoughts and experiences of logitech products only. Members are encouraged to help others with issues and questions raised in this thread
> Badmouthing of Logitech is not welcome here
----> If you have had bad experiences you may post them but by no means is badmouthing accepted 
> This Club is for all to enjoy and no ridiculing or abuse is tolerated
> Please take off-topic chat elsewhere. This thread is for general logitech chat, news, reviews and help
> *OPINIONS ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED AND ACKNOWLEDGED! Opinions are your own and there is no such thing as a wrong opinion*
> If you have nothing nice to say, keep it to yourself


At the Logitech Club, we welcome anything Logitech!

*NEWS*
G15 gaming keyboard Review now posted

Enjoy 

Jds21

MEMBER LIST
jds21 - that's me!!!
ShadowFold
Kursah
Ripper 3
orbitzXT
Triprift
watts289
Hawk1
3991vhtes
Shizelbs
Intel igent
Black Panther
CrAsHnBuRnXp


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2008)

I frickin' LOVE my G5 mouse and Generic Logitech headset 

Oooh my dad has logitech surround sound too


----------



## jds21 (Jan 21, 2008)

My logitech products:

G15 gaming Keyboard (2007 edition)
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3498&cl=au,en
G7 (v2) Wireless Gaming Mouse 
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/163&cl=au,en
G51 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker System
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/3549&cl=au,en
Premium Stero headset
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/w...internet_headsets_phones/devices/203&cl=au,en

Past Logitech products:

Generic PS/2 Keyboard and Mouse
X-530 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker System
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/211&cl=au,en

Feel free to ask me about my products


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 21, 2008)

My logitech gear

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104191

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104055


----------



## Kursah (Jan 21, 2008)

Logitech S510 Wireless KB & Mouse
Logitec X-230 2.1 Speaker System
Had some logitech 2 channel Gaming Headsets that I lent out to friends for use.

Great brand, I have enjoyed many of their products over the years.

EDIT: accidentally listed X-530 instead of my actual X-230 speakers.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Logitec X-530 2.1 Speaker System



Do you mean X-230 2.1 or X530 5.1?


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Have owned (and mostly still have):
3DXConnexion Space Navigator (awesome gadget, ncie and cheap 3D mouse, and the company is owned by Logitech, think it counts)
Logitech Media Elite Keyboard
Logitech G5 (standard v1)
Logitech bluetooth mouse (well, basically a rebrnaded Logitech bluetooth mouse)
Logitech iMac ball mouse (that crappy little standard mouse from the original iMac is by Logitech AFAIK)
Logitech iMac USB KB (same as mouse, AFAIK it's a Logitech)
Logitech MX510 Blue (finest mouse I've ever had, the G5 isn't quite as good IMHO)
Logitech Premium Headset (would still be using it if the cable hadn't worn thorugh because of the table rubbing it against the wall)
Some pretty good speakers - just 2.0, think it's made by a subsidiary of Logitech. Can't find them though 

That is all


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have, and love, the Logitech Z-5500 speakers. Also a MX510 mouse, which gets a lot of love too.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 21, 2008)

The Z-5500s have been on my wishlist for some time now but I decided to get the G51 system and I must say... it delivers outstanding sound

Glad to see so many lovers of Logitech

I will be posting reviews of my Logitech products soon so stay tuned...


----------



## jds21 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Logitech G15 Gaming keyboard Review*

*Logitech G15 Gaming keyboard Review*

Manufacturer's Link: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/mice_keyboards/devices/3498&cl=au,en

The Logitech G15 (2007 edition) is Logitech's newest high-end keyboard targeted at hardcore gamers and computing enthusiats. Some of its major features include:

- Amber illuminated keys with 3 levels of brightness
- High-visibility GamePanel™
- Six programmable G-keys with 3 modes (up to 18 functions)
- 2x USB 1.1 ports on the back of the kayboard
- Multimedia Controls
- Cable managementc channels - located under the keyboard

The G15 keyboard is not designed for the everyday user... no way; it is designed to tingle the senses of the computing enthusiast and hardcore gamer. The LCD screen allows important system information and other information to be displayed (including: CPU and RAM usage meter, clock and date, countdown timer and stopwatch, media information and gaming information)

As much as this keyboard is designed for gamers, its uses expand much wider than that. When using iTunes or Windows media player to watch movies or listen to music, the media information is displayed on the LCD screen and is able to be controlled with the media keys so just minimise your media player to the system tray and forget about it with having full control with the G15 keyboatd. The CPu and RAM usage meter is a very useful tool for the enthusiasts to monitor the each core of your CPU and amount of RAM being used at any given time. 

The G15 has 6 fully programmable G-keys which can be programmed on the fly or using Logitech software (bundled with the keyboard). The keys can be programmed to perform complex macros or open up applications saving you much time and giving you that step-up advantage when gaming because logitech know, winning is everything. The six keys also come with a 3-mode system allowing each G-key to perform up to 3 functions. The G-keys will automatically adjust when in gaming mode (for compatable games only). This 3-mode system can be very useful not only in gaming mode but also in windows mode. I use mode 1 for key functions, mode 2 for application shortcuts and mode 3 for photoshop keystrokes to make my designing a breeze.

This keyboardis not designed for writing essays and word processing but it has to be the most comfortable typing experience I have experienced to date. The soft amber glow makes typing and gaming at night even easier with 3 levels of brightness (High, Low and Off) to suit any time of the day and night. The colours of the LCD screen can also be inverted to make it brighter and more vivid or softer and subtle. 

The 2 USB 1.1 ports have received a lot of criticism due to not having as high performance as USB 2.0. However, this feature is very useful for plugging in external devices such as mobile phones and ipods to be charged to free up  USB points on your motherboard or USB hub. This feature is also useful for plugging inaccessories and gadgets which would otherwise use precious USB points on your computer. As much as this feature is looked down upon by many, it can be a useful tool for many alongside the cable management channels on the bottom of the keyboard allowing user to route cables without the mess.

All-in-all, the G15 is the ultimate keyboard for almost any user. Of course, it is higher priced than most standard keyboard but with its wide range of features, this keyboard has something for everyone and users will not be disappointed.

Written by: Jds21


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Ive got a g5 mouse and v20 notebook speakers and love em both.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks triprift... welcome to the Logitech Club

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
G51 5.1 SURROUND SOUND SPEAKER SYSTEM REVIEW..... on the way... stay tuned!


----------



## watts289 (Jan 23, 2008)

ive got a logitech x230 2.1 speakers and theryre great i love them


----------



## Triprift (Jan 23, 2008)

Also got z340 speakers @ sub i havnt used em in a while but if i need extra oompff illl crank em.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a G7 mouse, G15 (2nd) keyboard and x230 speakers. 

I am Logitech for life as far as Mice go, after the USB receiver on the G7 died. Called up their support line for an RMA on a Tuesday, they just said to scratch out serial numbers on my old mouse and receiver and keep the batteries/charger as spares, and they shipped a new one out to me and it was in my hands on that Friday. You cannot ask for better service than that! Logitech FTW.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a generic Logitech mouse, that I got at Wal-Mart for $15-ish, can I join


----------



## jds21 (Jan 24, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> I have a generic Logitech mouse, that I got at Wal-Mart for $15-ish, can I join



lol... as I said in my original post... we welcome anything logitech.... even if it did cost $15...


----------



## Shizelbs (Jan 24, 2008)

My Logitech Products:

Harmony 1000 Universal Remote
X 530 5.1 computer speakers
Some nice optical mouse
Some low end keyboard
NuLooq

And I really want to get the Dinovo setup someday.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well my mate has the DiNovo Bluetooth cordless desktop and I must say... its awesome... the only bad thing i can say about it is that it doesn't have illuminated keys and the screen on the media pad doesn't light up... its like a calculator screen.... but other than that it is mad!


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to want the original DiNovo so bad... but £150 for a wireless desktop combo and bluetooth receiver seemed a bit steep. Still, if I had been given the chance to buy one, I'd have done it in a heartbeat.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 24, 2008)

logitech mx-510 mouse 

logitech wingman rumblepad controllers


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 24, 2008)

I adore my Z5500 speakers. I think they're the best 'investment' computer-wise, because unlike a video card or other component, I'd be happy for quite long with their performance and definitely not be needing an upgrade.

The sheer size of the subwoofer and the great sound it makes. The bass is really profound, you feel it inside your chest bones! Couple it with a good x-fi sound card... Perfect for watching a dvd, and definitely immerses you during gaming.

Darn I sound like a commercial but I have nothing except positive comments about these speakers.

Here's a screenshot of my setup. You can see the sub-woofer at the left, the two front speakers on each side of my monitor, the center speaker at the top of the monitor, while the right and left rear speakers are not visible because they're at the respective right and left side at the back of the room. Photo's somewhat old now... moved to a different room.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no shame in sounding like a commercial... I wrote that review and I have more on the way and that sure sounded like a commercial....


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice speakers Black Panther and nice setup alround.


----------



## jds21 (Jan 25, 2008)

i agree although it reminds me why i didnt get them... i had nowhere that could fit the huge subwoofer lol..... that and i only have a small room.... anything more than the G51 would have been overkill for me


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2008)

My setup with the v20 speakers and the g5 the speakers are excellent for lappys and the mouse is sheer genius.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2008)

Sign me up. I have used an MX510 and MX518 in the past. Currently using a Microsoft Habu in place of them. However, I do have a Logitech G11 keyboard that I am quite happy with.


----------



## Hondansxl (Dec 29, 2008)

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z98/hondansxl/?action=view&current=014.jpg

http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z98/hondansxl/?action=view&current=DSC00056.jpg


http://s189.photobucket.com/albums/...urrent=l_97059f1147d74895a7376b247f1f5c5c.jpg


just wanted to show my logitech products o.o


----------



## Munki (Dec 29, 2008)

This is cool. i have a question. I love my G15 so much, its staying with my server. lmao. The bad part:
the drivers are not compadable with Server 2003 *sigh* is there anyway that I can get them installed on my server?

Its a Rev. 2 BTW.


Logitech FTMFW!!!


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 29, 2008)

I have;

Logitech Gaming mouse (Forgot model number)
Logitech G25 (Best racing wheel out)
Logitech X-540 (As from tomomrow


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2008)

Me old G5 died last year so just updated to a shiny new G5


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Logi G15 rev2(lurve it) and a Logi G3 mouse.I only got the G3 coz i could'nt afford a G5 but i've been happy with the G3.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2008)

G3 how old is that? ive never heard of that one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how old,i've had it over a year i think.It is a laser mouse not optical.

Just thought i'd say,i have my mouse plugged into one of the usb's on the keyboard and it works fine.means less cables coming from the back of the case.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a Cheapo Logitech Mulitmedia Keyboard, a MX518 mouse and a Logitech PS2 style analog controller.

All I need now is some decent speakers.
Got some ugly big blue Genius brand speakers which aren't exactly bad but they really do look out of place.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2009)

Logitech G15 V2.
Logitech G9
Logitech G13
Logitech Headphones.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a G11 keyboard and G9 mouse


----------

